# 239 flies



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

To buy 5 of those flies you could get alot of materials and start tying your own flies. And have enough materials to probably triple your arsenal.. Nothing better than catching fish on your own flies...


----------



## Scottie (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree! Never would of found it, I saw someone mention it here on microskiff a couple weeks ago.

I'd love to be able to tie his "light saber pinfish". If anyone can identify the materials used, please let me know. Getting a sample from 239 (Nick, i believe) and matching the fibers would be an option if the fly shop where i live was better stocked. Their synthetic "selection" is an EP monopoly.


----------



## narwhal (Jul 4, 2012)

The owner, Nick, is a great guy and ties VERY nice flies. They catch fish and fisherman. He is a small operation but has been making headway in the last month or two.

Check them out.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I fish with Nicks flies. Work and a 4 year old prevent me from having the time to tie. I'll vouch for the quality of the flies and the fact that they flat out catch fish and are very durable. He buys material from a local shop, keeping the money close to home (important to me). He puts a lot R&D into these things.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

I started my online ebay store recently and I have to say that he is doing some good work. Making an online store with just flies isn't easy. But they are a bit pricey but I wish him the best of luck. 

Those crab patterns rock.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

He ties some sick flies, my buddy Dan is always raving about them. He has a bunch in his box, and they definitely get the job done.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nick is a good dude, and it's a small business that he runs while working full time. I tie, but nick comes up with some stuff that I don't even want of think about trying to learn to tie. 

Like another poster said he only buys locally, and is a friend and customer of my shop, which as a small businessman I really appreciate.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Buying 5 flies for 25$ gets you limited materials leaving you limited patterns to tie...


----------



## 239flies (Jan 17, 2013)

What's up guys, I'm Nick of 239 Flies. I saw there was a post about my company and figured I'd chime in. I'm busy as all get out right now. I've haven't had this many orders stack on top of one another yet so if I'm slow to reply I'm sorry. Do you guys want to know anything me or my company? (Thank you for the post cacasion persuasion!)


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I need some flies for the tourney coming up. I'll let you decide what. Chasing redfish in Tampa. Tie me up 20 of whatever you think will work. I'll pick them up at the port next time we are both on shift. Thanks.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Got my flies yesterday in the mail, I placed my order Tuesday. Very fast and very helpful guy to talk to. Very pleased with them and hopefully Sunday the winds will die enough for a redfish to have a shot of Whiskey


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been very impressed with Nicks flies, price is the same or cheaper some flies I can buy locally, but the quality is better. His patterns give me confidence in what I'm throwing. I don't have time to tie, so supporting him is the next best thing. And I'm no expert, new to the fly world... But locally I haven't found anything close to what he offers.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

If you throw flies you should tie them too.. I believe that makes you a fly angler... IMO

Nice patterns none the less...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Does that mean all light tackle anglers should have to make their own DOA's & MirroLures?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I think someone got banned from Florida Sportsman forum and ended up here.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> If you throw flies you should tie them too.. I believe that makes you a fly angler... IMO
> 
> Nice patterns none the less...


Yea, I tie flies and get some from others I trust to tie them. If you have the luxury of unlimited time to tie your own flies than super. I don't, and having somebody like Nick to tie flies is great. 

I have caught fish and my own flies and flies tied by others. Honestly, I think fly fishing, when sight fishing, is 99.99999999999% casting, and the rest being the fly.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for quoting my opinion...  I'm not bashing these flies...


----------



## 239flies (Jan 17, 2013)

For all those who are intersted, I am trying my absolute hardest to to start doing fly tying videos on youtube. Ive been very busy filling orders and would never make my customers or shop owners wait a minute longer than humanly possible. Due to this, the videos are slow going. For any questions or if you want to see more, check out my FaceBook page ( www.Facebook.com/239flies ) and Instagram (@239flies). You can also reach me directly from www.239flies.com in the contact tab. Thanks!


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

Great looking flies - I really like the way the flash is spread in the pin fish. Looks like your using Ostrich herl in lots of these patterns. Do you find that stuff to be reasonable durable? I've only used it in trout flies. 

Nice work!!


----------

